
Tim Cook Is a Failure at Operations - Osiris
https://www.macobserver.com/columns-opinions/devils-advocate/tim-cook-is-failure-apple-operations/
======
mimixco
I think we've seen Peak Apple and we're past it now.

------
chillacy
Sensational headline, absolutist language, national ideology: check. Now to
sit back and watch the pageviews and comments roll in.

~~~
dang
Please don't post a bad comment on a bad article. That just lowers the quality
of this place even further.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
ohiovr
“China is something Apple could easily survive, it could also be stopped from
making iPhones for export. That would be a company-ending event should it ever
transpire.”

In that case forget the iphone Apple could sell potassium iodide pills and
bomb shelters when chimerica finally explodes

[edit alright explain how the peace will be maintained if China arbitrarily
destroys Apple? Thats hundreds of billions destroyed instantly. How could
china ever regain our trust? Most trade in the world go between us and them.
That will end almost over night. There is a state of war already between us,
beyond just trade. Otherwise hey guys come right in and take all of our
military tech. It's just between friends right? Friends don't hack each
other.]

